# Full Respray.



## georgert1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello , I thought I would put a few pics of the old gal on now she has had a full respray. Work done...New sills/new wheel arches/four new tyres,/wheels taken off sandblasted painted,/reversing sensors/the paint job involved all windows and doors taken off bonnet taken off new windscreen fitted ,the old one was had it,all preparation was done to a high standard, new graphics /top box taken off and colour matched painted, I went to a local company with an excellent name in the body /paint work, and I wanted the old gal to be updated in the colours etc,all in all my wife and I are very happy with the job well done.


----------



## dave and mary (Jan 5, 2013)

She looks great, all ready to cross the Chanel and find the sun   :drive:  :drive:


----------



## outtolunch (Jan 5, 2013)

it has been suggested by a geeky friend of mine that I have Bert resprayed, this is how he thinks it should be done


----------



## grumpyengraver (Jan 5, 2013)

*Paint Job*



georgert1 said:


> Hello , I thought I would put a few pics of the old gal on now she has had a full respray. Work done...New sills/new wheel arches/four new tyres,/wheels taken off sandblasted painted,/reversing sensors/the paint job involved all windows and doors taken off bonnet taken off new windscreen fitted ,the old one was had it,all preparation was done to a high standard, new graphics /top box taken off and colour matched painted, I went to a local company with an excellent name in the body /paint work, and I wanted the old gal to be updated in the colours etc,all in all my wife and I are very happy with the job well done.



Looks brand new, dare I ask how much the job cost and how long it took. I wouldn't mind having my VW done and I dont live to far from you.

Regards
grumpyengraver


----------



## Makzine (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking good, hope you have lots of fun in it this year.  We've just had ours done end of last year, now starting on updating the bathroom, before and after photos :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 5, 2013)

Makzine said:


> Looking good, hope you have lots of fun in it this year.  We've just had ours done end of last year, now starting on updating the bathroom, before and after photos :wave:
> 
> View attachment 10706View attachment 10707



Great job!  ...and its the first 'W' sticker I've seen on another van, well done!!

:goodluck:    :have fun:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks a very nice job indeed,

It might be helpful to others if you could put the Name, Address and Contact details for the company who did it.

It`s always good to see work that a company has done before you hand over your Hard Earned Money.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 5, 2013)

loulou said:


> Great job!  ...and its the first 'W' sticker I've seen on another van, well done!!
> 
> :goodluck:    :have fun:



Thats one more than us then we've yet to see one even at a meet :wave:


----------



## Makzine (Jan 5, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Looks a very nice job indeed,
> 
> It might be helpful to others if you could put the Name, Address and Contact details for the company who did it.
> 
> It`s always good to see work that a company has done before you hand over your Hard Earned Money.



Quite right Wooie1958.  Ours was done by one of the guys in the yard here at home.  Not sure he would do another but always worth asking him if anyone wants bodywork or painting done.  He is a one man band so turns his hand to most things.  Contact through me if you need anything.  


John


----------



## georgert1 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Cost of full monty respray*



grumpyengraver said:


> Looks brand new, dare I ask how much the job cost and how long it took. I wouldn't mind having my VW done and I dont live to far from you.
> 
> Regards
> grumpyengraver



Hi there, The paint job cost me £2500 . but you must consider it was stripped of everything that could be removed ,all made good etc ,then painted. If you are in the area you are welcome to have a look and see the job for yourself. 07510762745


----------



## jayr (Jan 15, 2013)

*Good Looking!!*

I will be looking out for your good looking  motor-home on the A6 !!:banana:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 15, 2013)

She's looking good fair play.


----------

